# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Repair) شروحات :  طريقة اصلاح شحن ASUS Z00VD خطوة بخطوة

## zarif

خطوة بخطوة طريقة اصلاح شحن ASUS Z00VD
ASUS Z00VD لا يشحن
ASUS Z00VD شحن وهمى

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم_

----------


## saafi

مشكور الله يبارك فيك

----------

